# knitting needles on ebay



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

have any of you bought the circular needles from china..well I did..and they seem to work quite well..got 14 sizes for about 7.00 us dollars...tell me what you think...


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

are they bamboo?


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

yes..bamboo.. only problem was it takes a month to get them...but i have been using them for about 3 days now and I like them,.,..and since the price was right.,..i may even get the longer ones too.,..,and since my budget is tight i can't aford a fortune for one needle..


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i got 2 sets. 1st a set of 15 for 10.50 then a set of 18 for less but i forgeet what. no s/h! they're working out fine. i have no complaints. cords r super flexible, tips r sharp


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I was a little worried at first they may be just junk...but I don't think so now...they glide through the yarn and the points are sharp and easy to get in the stitches....I am happy with them too....


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i thot so @1st also, but figured since no s/h i wouldnt b out that much, even if they only lasted one project, but they're still going fine! guess china doesnt always make junk lol


----------



## Grandma C (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a set of those and love them. I'd like to buy a shorter set when I have the $$. They are so nice to handle, just slick enough and sharp points, along with flexible cables. i have 2 sets of interchangeable needles and yet these from China are what I use the most. I didn't get mine from ebay but from a Yardseller, so next time I'll check your source.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> have any of you bought the circular needles from china..well I did..and they seem to work quite well..got 14 sizes for about 7.00 us dollars...tell me what you think...


I REFUSE to buy anything from a foreign country.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Unfortunately unless the label specifically says made in the USA,chances are it comes from a foreign country
most of knit pics come from India even the symphony needles.the only USA needles are DyakCraft and they are expensive,Denise needles are also American made.
Many of us needle workers cannot afford such items.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I ordered a set for 99 cents. They arrived the other day, I am using one now, and I really like them. I want to try and order some longer ones to try magic loop.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

they're terrific on the loop



MzKnitCro said:


> I ordered a set for 99 cents. They arrived the other day, I am using one now, and I really like them. I want to try and order some longer ones to try magic loop.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

KEgan, do you drink coffee or tea? Most coffee sold in the US does NOT come from the US it comes from other countries, the same with teas.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Yes they are. I hope I can get another full set of 32" or 40" for 99 cents, but that is very doubtful .



Kissnntell said:


> they're terrific on the loop


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

courier770 said:


> KEgan, do you drink coffee or tea? Most coffee sold in the US does NOT come from the US it comes from other countries, the same with teas.


Well, with global warming always advancing ... the prime location for collecting maple syrup will soon be several hundred miles north of the current location ... I'm betting that it won't be too long before both coffee and tea will be produced in the lower 48.

I like my made-in-China bamboo knitting needles for when the weather is too cool for knitting with my (metal) favourites. Certainly can't beat the price. I haven't had one break yet, but if one does, who cares? I could always get another set!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

even banana's, papayas ,kiwifruit,and tomatoes and many of the salad green in December DEC.
Most of the
wheat used in bread in the USA is hard wheat from Canada,and USA gets tanker loads from us up in Canada as we grow hard wheat that is used mainly in bread, The USA grows for the most part soft wheat ( different strain)milled more for cakes and pastries. 
what about fuel? how do you know which gas is from the Middle East ?Do they post signs?
Alot of the lobster the American public comes from Nova Scotia and Newfoundland Canad Almost all the shrimp sold in the Northern states and in Canada is from the Asian areas


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Unless one were living in a remote, self-sufficient, farming community, it would be very difficult to live without using imported goods. Chances are that your computer's _components_ - if not the entire computer - are manufactured somewhere overseas.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

& a lot of fuel comes from S Amer
we may as well accept that we are in a global economy
i hate to say it, cuz i'm so ONLY Buy American myself, but w/todays economy collapse, what helps us helps them help us
did i say that right so it makes sense? lol
any way, i am very pleased w/my needles. i have no regrets


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

a friend was over using my puter one day
started in re: this very thing
i told him *Tim, if u really feel that way, get off my puter, get rid of ur car, take off ur clothes & go barefoot to get home in the snow, toss out ur TV, ur appliances, ur bed, strip ur house of everything & pray the temp doesnt take another dive 2nite cuz u'll hafta get rid of ur furnace while ur @it*
lol made him mad, but o well!!



Jessica-Jean said:


> Unless one were living in a remote, self-sufficient, farming community, it would be very difficult to live without using imported goods. Chances are that your computer's _components_ - if not the entire computer - are manufactured somewhere overseas.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> yes..bamboo.. only problem was it takes a month to get them...but i have been using them for about 3 days now and I like them,.,..and since the price was right.,..i may even get the longer ones too.,..,and since my budget is tight i can't aford a fortune for one needle..


I also bought some cheap bamboo circulars from ebay and I love them!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> i thot so @1st also, but figured since no s/h i wouldnt b out that much, even if they only lasted one project, but they're still going fine! guess china doesnt always make junk lol


Hi, I realise this 'text speak' is trendy for the youngsters but us oldies (well me anyway) find it hard to read, what is s/h?


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

I also ordered from Ebay and mine came from Honk Kong and they are great and wasn't a lot of money as well! And who doesn't love a good bargain?


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyone know the Chinese site or is it on eBay?


----------



## Pollyfisch (Jul 30, 2011)

I bought complete sets,including double pointed matching needles and I am very happy with them. Most things are made in china now.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Bought two sets of bamboo circulars from China/eBay, the longest and shortest lengths for extremely cheap and they are great. Am using one now.


----------



## reikiknitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I am happy with the bamboo needles from China except for the smaller size like #2. I find the plastic cables to be too thick, as thick as the points, and don't easily slide. I have had to order narrow ones from elsewhere. I especially like the burnished wood. It is a bargain for the sets.


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> > i thot so @1st also, but figured since no s/h i wouldnt b out that much, even if they only lasted one project, but they're still going fine! guess china doesnt always make junk lol
> ...


s/h is shipping and handling.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Most of our clothing is not made in the USA either. Look at the labels. It is made in China, Mexico, Taiwan, Phillipines,the list goes on and on. It's very difficult to get clothing made in the US. Hopefully, it will soon change!


----------



## Lindaveril (Mar 16, 2011)

I have had no probs with mine either. Not so fond of the crochet hooks tho. a bit scratchy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I bought a set of metal circulars--32" from a Chinese company on ebay. I forget what the delivery time was but they came and worked fine and were probably around $10 or less. I think my Knitpicks and Hiya hiyas are a slicker finish but other than that, the needles from China were just fine for the price.

As for buying American? That has to be tempered with the nature of the global economy. There has been an Eat Local movement that challanges people to eat ONLY local for at least 1 month. The challenge is to eat only foods produced within a 100 mile radius of where you live. Well, for me that was easy in the summer months. There is even an organic soy sauce mftr within 50 miles, but don't know where they get their soy beans which don't grow locally. Other grains are produced by a small organic farmer about 40 miles in the opposite direction. There are betw 7-10 organic farms within a stone's throw of my house and I could walk to 2 of them for eggs and chicken if I wanted them. But many people don't live in such a health minded region as i do. And rice is not American.

As for yarn, I love the Peruvian Highland wools and alpacas and if they support women's collectives in that country, I am in. ICE yarns that KP'rs seem to love are from Turkey. Many of the yarns I bought on ebay are from Italy where they make great yarns. And even Red Heart is made in China as an unhappy KP'r shared with us the other day--probably in an American owned factory outsourcing itself to avoid American labor wages and work standards. But China produces a lot of yarn and knitting is a big practice there. I bet their Yak yarn is a heck of a lot cheaper there than what it sells for here.

So it may be a good policy to buy American, but it is not possible in these days to be that fundamentalist, so why not just try to buy local as possible and think about whether you want to support organized boycotts of other nations based on some meaningful reason such as human rights abuses. For that matter, why not boycott American product for the same reason. This country tolerates horrible abuses of labor in mining for example, and agriculture as a major one. And it is American agriculture that produces so much cotton used in yarn and fabric.


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

I bought them too and hate them they break easy, I also vow never to buy anything made in China


----------



## bestamor (Dec 9, 2011)

I purchased both DP and straight bamboo from Ebay. I love them. After some use the oil from my hands have made them smooth. The straight needles do have a couple spots where they are a little ragged but I think some fine sand paper would take care of that. Also when I ordered the straight needles it messed up my Paypal account. Because it was an overseas order my bank rejected it and it reverted to my credit card. I had to reinstate my bank on Paypal.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

How does that work when you buy outside the US is there a duty tax added is your PayPal safe ?I was afraid to do it .


----------



## nancyfromaus (Jan 12, 2012)

I bought some circular needles from Hong Kong. They are quite good and reasonably priced as well. They are bamboo and quite flexible


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have not tried them... I love the wood needles from Knit Picks. I buy circular detachable ones and then have the flexibility of attaching whatever size I need. I love the smooth finish on the wooden ones. I've also purchased several sets of 8" double-pointed woods. I then use "point-protectors" on the end (to "convert" them into regular needles. This gives me 
2-1/2 pairs of straight needles. What is the advantage? I love the "shorter" needles for when I am lying in my hospital bed knitting. I am 80 yrs. old and have problems with my legs swelling if I sit up for many hours. The 8" needles keep me from bumping the rail on the right side of my bed. Just a thought for others in case you have to have your legs elevated for medical reasons.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

The only time, out of hundreds , that I had an extra charge, it was by my bank, they tacked on some international charge that was about 30 cents. That was years ago, since then, no problems. But a lot of my purchases are using a PayPal balance that I have accrued.



czechmate said:


> How does that work when you buy outside the US is there a duty tax added is your PayPal safe ?I was afraid to do it .


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> have any of you bought the circular needles from china..well I did..and they seem to work quite well..got 14 sizes for about 7.00 us dollars...tell me what you think...


I have ordered several sets because I was so pleased with the quality and could not believe the price! \I have attached a photograph of the ones I bought are these the same as yours?


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm with you Chrissy.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

KEgan said:


> bobctwn65 said:
> 
> 
> > have any of you bought the circular needles from china..well I did..and they seem to work quite well..got 14 sizes for about 7.00 us dollars...tell me what you think...
> ...


Most of the components for 'gadgets' are made in China, India and other places, shipped to USA, UK etc and assembled in those countries.

I live in the UK and recently bought a printer from a UK internet company. The printer is actually marketed under a huge USA company. When it was delivered it has a label that says 'Made in China'. I couldn't possibly have known that until the printer was delivered.

I am afraid that it is just not possible to buy only 'home produced' products.
Every country relies on every other country.


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

I have bought 3 different sets and love every one of them! If I need any different sizes, I will definitely order them again. I love my double pointed bamboo sets from there, also.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Since we have gotten on the subject of buying products from foreign countries....... have any of you bought Premier Mega Brushed yarn...... This yarn is to die for!! It is gorgeous and it is soft and delightful. It is made in Turkey! I bought 3 skeins of a gorgeous multi-coloredvariegated. Alas! I wanted to buy more and couldn't find more. I just "googled" Premier Mega Brush and there is now a source! Wow!


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

I have two sets of circulars, and a set of Bamboo, love them all. I have had them for almost two years, and never a hitch. And that is alot of knitting with them since, I no longer use straight needles.


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> have any of you bought the circular needles from china..well I did..and they seem to work quite well..got 14 sizes for about 7.00 us dollars...tell me what you think...


Please! What is the name or link to the site?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

To those asking for the name of a site, just go to ebay and search for circular knitting needles. Each of the results will tell you where the seller is located. There are a great many sellers in China.

When it comes to purchasing American products I will avoid buying foreign products as much as possible BUT fair trade countries will be high on my list of choices...China, not so much.


----------



## undecided (Feb 11, 2012)

MzKnitCro said:


> Yes they are. I hope I can get another full set of 32" or 40" for 99 cents, but that is very doubtful .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > KEgan, do you drink coffee or tea? Most coffee sold in the US does NOT come from the US it comes from other countries, the same with teas.
> ...


Maybe it's just me, but I have a very large set of bamboo circulars.
The first circular I ever got, and they were very cheap on Ebay. 
I can't get past the cables. They are really large, even on the size one, and very inflexible.
My hands hurt quite a bit when I use them. 
I haven't been able to figure out how to relax those cables. 
I have 3 other circular, interchangable sets now, so seldom use any of the bamboos.
If anyone has ideas on how to relax those cables, pass it on to me!


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

courier770 said:


> To those asking for the name of a site, just go to ebay and search for circular knitting needles. Each of the results will tell you where the seller is located. There are a great many sellers in China.
> 
> When it comes to purchasing American products I will avoid buying foreign products as much as possible BUT fair trade countries will be high on my list of choices...China, not so much.


Thank you, Courier770. Are some brands better than others? Or is one seller better than another. I hope to have the same great outcomes as has been stated.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> have any of you bought the circular needles from china..well I did..and they seem to work quite well..got 14 sizes for about 7.00 us dollars...tell me what you think...


I did also, they work fine. I still like my interchangeables from knit pick best though


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

I also have a set of the short circulars from China, I really like them and the price was right. The set I got has a couple of odd sizes though,ie they do not fit into the needle sizing holes on a sizer. Oh well maybe I can figure out another use for them.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

I also have a set of the short circulars from China, I really like them and the price was right. The set I got has a couple of odd sizes though,ie they do not fit into the needle sizing holes on a sizer. Oh well maybe I can figure out another use for them.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm sorry you feel that way, KEgan. Do you know that many of our friends here on KP are from a "foreign"country?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

czechmate said:


> How does that work when you buy outside the US is there a duty tax added is your PayPal safe ?I was afraid to do it .


I think I saw a charge once for a few cents--not to be upset about.

What was more alarming to me was an ebay purchase that came from Isreal and the shipping was more than the yarn. If I realized where I was buying from, I would not have made the purchase. I was also very disappointed in the colors of the yarn but because of shipping costs, felt stuck with it.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

My sister once asked me to boycott French products and I laughed as I told her I never could afford anything they make so I guess I'd been boycotting them all my life. 

My husband refused to purchase anything made in either Germany or Japan. When I asked why he said, "Because of WWII, you know." Well, he was Italian and he didn't boycott Italy because of Mussolini! Also, when his brother-in-law arrived from Sicily sporting a Hitler mustache, my husband COPIED it!

I think boycotting is just plain silly! It may work as a punishment tool for a country but its childish of individuals.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Joanie 5 said:


> I also have a set of the short circulars from China, I really like them and the price was right. The set I got has a couple of odd sizes though,ie they do not fit into the needle sizing holes on a sizer. Oh well maybe I can figure out another use for them.


the Chinese needles are not American sizes, but metric. I must say, tho, that I just adjust the pattern with an extra stitch or two as needed.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean that is one Canadian product I always buy, Maple Syrup, it is so tasty. Even at a tad under $10 a small bottle it is still worth the money. Beats our golden syrup hands down. Some people use the cheaper imitation maple syrup, but that is not a replacement.

With regard to Chinese needles, I have had my set for almost two years now and I love them. They were purchased on Ebay and they were so cheap. They arrived very promptly, within a week of ordering. I have ordered items from Canada, and they have taken up to three months to arrive in Australia. I initially thought the Chinese needles would be inferior and not last, but they have proven more than satisfactory.

I have read that a lot of rubble from the 9/11 was shipped to China and they extracted all the useable steel and other metals and recycled it. The article said that this recycled steel and metal was being turned into knitting needles and stainless steel cutlery. I do not know if this is true because one must always take what one reads on the internet with a large grain of salt.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> have any of you bought the circular needles from china..well I did..and they seem to work quite well..got 14 sizes for about 7.00 us dollars...tell me what you think...


Many years ago I bought circular bamboo needles at a ridiculously low price (and what was your first clue, Ann?)...the cords were plastic tubing and stitches did not slide well on the tubing. I had made my purchase in 2 separate transactions also. When second set of needles failed to arrive after many, many attempts at reaching seller satisfactorily I "opened" a case on eBay. Seller denied ever hearing from me and although I "won" my case that seller left the one and only negative feedback on my eBay account. It rankled me for years because it was not true.

Others seem to have purchased needles satisfactorily. This was one bad apple but I chose never to risk another experience like that so have purchased Clover bamboo needles ever since. At present my favorite needles are Addi Turbo because I knit mostly for kids in a homeless shelter now and acrylic yarn slides well on those.

Good luck....and happy knitting!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Actually I have bought several of those needles from China. I like them for most things except socks. One set had a needle come off; I glued it back on and don't even remember which one it was. I am sure I have used it since.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nitwit04 said:


> My sister once asked me to boycott French products and I laughed as I told her I never could afford anything they make so I guess I'd been boycotting them all my life.
> 
> My husband refused to purchase anything made in either Germany or Japan. When I asked why he said, "Because of WWII, you know." Well, he was Italian and he didn't boycott Italy because of Mussolini! Also, when his brother-in-law arrived from Sicily sporting a Hitler mustache, my husband COPIED it!
> 
> I think boycotting is just plain silly! It may work as a punishment tool for a country but its childish of individuals.


I have to disagree about boycotts being silly. That is too judgemental a term for me on a legitimate political or economic tactic. We had an organized boycott against California grapes that lasted about 10 yrs due to the unsafe and abusive labor conditions for farm labor. It was years before I would drink a California wine without feeling guilty. But that boycott did help in getting some improvement in work conditions. I do think organized boycotts can be very effective and public involvement is very valuable. Most government boycotts are usually politically motivated for nefarious reasons that are reprehensible as they assault the people of a country and have little effect on the governments.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Relaxing cables can be a risky venture or totally useless. If the cables are a plastic like tubing, nothing is going to help. Heat degrades man made materials and though many say to use hot/boiling water, you can weaken the cable by doing this.

All the cable really does is hold the stitches until you get to them and shouldn't impede your knitting anyway. Just be extra vigilant to ensure that you haven't twisted that first round.

I avoid products from China for a variety of reasons. Mostly because of their lack of "human rights" for their citizens. China's idea of birth control is to only allow couples to have one child. Many baby girls end up being put up for adoption because couples prefer sons. If a couple has more than one child they end up having to "hide" from prosecution. These are personal reasons and I don't expect people to agree with me. I also avoid purchasing goods made in countries that utilize child labor. Some of those countries produce yarns. My enjoyment of my hobbies shouldn't mean that a child has to toil in a mill for pennies a day.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Signature needles are American made as well. However, they are expensive.


grandmasheryl said:


> Unfortunately unless the label specifically says made in the USA,chances are it comes from a foreign country
> most of knit pics come from India even the symphony needles.the only USA needles are DyakCraft and they are expensive,Denise needles are also American made.
> Many of us needle workers cannot afford such items.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

nitwit04 said:


> My sister once asked me to boycott French products and I laughed as I told her I never could afford anything they make so I guess I'd been boycotting them all my life.
> 
> My husband refused to purchase anything made in either Germany or Japan. When I asked why he said, "Because of WWII, you know." Well, he was Italian and he didn't boycott Italy because of Mussolini! Also, when his brother-in-law arrived from Sicily sporting a Hitler mustache, my husband COPIED it!
> 
> I think boycotting is just plain silly! It may work as a punishment tool for a country but its childish of individuals.


I remember boycotting French products in the early 1980's, something to do with French nuclear testing in the South Pacific. Unfortunately my iron gave up the ghost and it was a French brand iron. What to do, buy another iron when I preferred the French brand, so stop the boycott and buy the iron I preferred. I thought it through and came to the conclusion that my boycotting was really not going to influence the French government in any way and went ahead and purchased the iron that I preferred.

Here in Australia if we only purchased local products we would not buy very much. Even our oranges are being imported from good old USA, and we have orange orchards less than 50 km away. Many dairy products are imported from New Zealand and they really make the best dairy products in the world. Clothes are all made in China, but the fit is for skinny little Chinese bottoms not good old broad Aussie bums. Work boots are now made in Indonesia. Australian made cars cannot compete with the cheaper cars imported from Korea or Japan or other countries, and of course BMW, Jaguar, Mercedes or other luxury cars are not made in Australia. We have tea plantations in the eastern states but I prefer tea from India or Sri Lanka. Coffee from overseas. The list goes on. My wool is 100% Australian, locally grown, but then I buy fleece and spin my own yarn. We usually buy from the one grower. Ditto the Alpaca.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Anna Nother nitwit said:


> Chrissy said:
> 
> 
> > Kissnntell said:
> ...


Many thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

I bought them from eBay agt $7.00 and they are fine. Cables are kind of thick but very flexible. I went through all of them and put size on them with a Sharpie as it was kind of annoying to have to get out the sizing tool and hunt through all those needles when I wanted to use them. I bought two sets so I could use two circulars in tight spaces, such as fingerless gloves, instead of long needles and magic loop. I like them. Love my Harmony needles but can't us them for short projects and don't have a duplicate set.


----------



## mrs. s (Oct 4, 2011)

We once bought a bedroom set that said made in USA but the parts were assembled in the USA the parts were all made in different parts of the world. But I know how you feel I am always looking for things made in USA. Not easy.

Anyway, do you think I can get a batch of just number 8 or 9 needles for my 5 th grade knitting class?


----------



## liz1842 (Jul 29, 2012)

I have bought both straight and circulars, and not had any problems. I just had a tip split on my favorite circulars, but I have made about 20 baby hats with them, so I think I got my money's worth.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

s/h not text speak hon. what sales use = shipping/handling
watch tv ads, u'll see it



Chrissy said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> > i thot so @1st also, but figured since no s/h i wouldnt b out that much, even if they only lasted one project, but they're still going fine! guess china doesnt always make junk lol
> ...


----------



## classact (Jun 17, 2012)

What was the brand name on the needles


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sounds like a steal!! and no, I have not purchased any of these needles.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

I am ok with all of that except China and there I draw the line personal choice is still ok. Free country -


----------



## pineneedles4 (Oct 24, 2011)

There is another company that makes needles here in the US but they are extremely expensive. Signature Needles
http://www.signatureneedlearts.com/ My friends have purchased them and they say the yarn glides like butter! The tips are sooo perfect. Someday...when money is more abundant, I'm going to buy a pair.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

:thumbup: :-D



Chrissy said:


> Anna Nother nitwit said:
> 
> 
> > Chrissy said:
> ...


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

both sets i got had the size printed on them. a major help



Smargit said:


> I bought them from eBay agt $7.00 and they are fine. Cables are kind of thick but very flexible. I went through all of them and put size on them with a Sharpie as it was kind of annoying to have to get out the sizing tool and hunt through all those needles when I wanted to use them. I bought two sets so I could use two circulars in tight spaces, such as fingerless gloves, instead of long needles and magic loop. I like them. Love my Harmony needles but can't us them for short projects and don't have a duplicate set.


----------



## alonalena (Jun 23, 2011)

I did buy such needles 3 times. they do not last long though ( couple of cardigans and the little wires
break snugging the yarn).
but at this price I do not care.


----------



## punky158 (Mar 24, 2011)

sorry to see the ole must be "made in America" theme come up, I find it sad that we often think that buying only made in America makes us more patriotic and supports our own economy - because it just ain't so. Our economy also dictates that we SELL to other countries too.
My own personal thought is that that I am part of a global population.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

faithphoenix said:


> bobctwn65 said:
> 
> 
> > have any of you bought the circular needles from china..well I did..and they seem to work quite well..got 14 sizes for about 7.00 us dollars...tell me what you think...
> ...


They look like the ones I purchased. As I said I love them.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

. And rice is not American.

\quote]

FYI --- there are huge rice farms in Arkansas- so feel better --- you can buy American rice


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

would you be able to tell me how to order these?


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

i bought a set of bamboo needles from ebay, and also got a great deal
they were straight from china, so my husband and i,had to look up the US sizes and with permanent marker write the size at the knob. they work great. saved soooo much money that way.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I've bought quite a few sets of those here and there - both circular and dpns. They work great and the price is certainly right! 

I also order my Addi Turbos from Hong Kong and have never had a problem - been ordering for years from same store.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> s/h not text speak hon. what sales use = shipping/handling
> watch tv ads, u'll see it
> 
> I did not know what s/h was either. My mind came up with a few suggestions, none of which was shipping and handling. Dumb old me.
> ...


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Which seller on EBay is preferred?


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Martha French said:


> nitwit04 said:
> 
> 
> > My sister once asked me to boycott French products and I laughed as I told her I never could afford anything they make so I guess I'd been boycotting them all my life.
> ...


Do you know that our Aussie team uniforms for the Olympics have been made in China? I couldn't believe that Australia would do that.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you know that our Aussie team uniforms for the Olympics have been made in China? I couldn't believe that Australia would do that.[/quote]

Well, the U.S. did the same exact thing and there was a HUGE to-do about it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

During the Bush campaign they outsourced their telemarketing phone calls. Talk about leadership role modeling support for a country's labor force!!!!!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

There are a couple of great articles in Vogue Knitting this month about how the yarn industry in many third world countries started to employ women, esp those left as heads of households by wars, violence, etc. Our buying yarns from those countries helps those women feed their hungry kids. Countries like Afghanistan and Turkey who have constant internal strife are now left with many women with no husbands or fathers to support them. The one thing they all could do was spin, so they are either joining co-ops or starting companies to spin yarns and sell them for the American and European markets. 
Fo a variety of reasons, our economic base is no longer manufacturing in the US. We sell things that we DO produce, like wheat, and sell it to the other countries. They take the $$ they made from selling us the products they manufacture- like yarn and knitting needles- and buy our wheat. It is all a big circle. 

Like it or not, we are all connected to others in this big wide world. Its a good thing - it produces affordable goods and foods for all the countries, and gives jobs to people who would otherwise be living in poverty. Few people starve to death in the US - we have too many programs to feed people. You may not be able to eat steak, but you will have food available. Not so in other countries. Children starve to death every day, or die from illnesses that are easily preventable. With industry coming to these countries, people are able to work and buy the food and health care their families need to survive. The key word here is SURVIVE - not just to be able to afford that MP3 player for their teenager. Many of these people live a life so difficult that we cannot even begin to truly understand. Watch the movies "Slum Dog Millionaire" for a look at how thousands of children live in countries like India. It will break your heart. These people don't begin to have the luxury of trying to decide which knitting needle to buy from what country - they are hoping they can find enough food in the garbage can to feed their children. 
Becoming industrialized means these countries can move from basic survival.
Sorry for the soap box!


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

KEgan said:


> bobctwn65 said:
> 
> 
> > have any of you bought the circular needles from china..well I did..and they seem to work quite well..got 14 sizes for about 7.00 us dollars...tell me what you think...
> ...


Read ALL your labels (including food), most everything comes from elsewhere. 
The pity is that USA has all the technology, talent, resources and manpower to build, create or make anything. Unfortunately, corporate and private greed dictate the compromises in substance and quality and force the prices up. 
They do what they do, they get what they get.

Having said that, I have no problem spending MY money where I get the best deals. I will not spend more $$ to get an inferior quality just because it is made in America. I will spend a little more to buy American if the quality is there.

Shopping at local stores helps our economy and our workers, eventho they sell foreign made products. What would happen if everyone stopped shopping at Joann's or Michaels Craft Stores? How many good American workers would be out on the street?

I buy my bamboo needles at Joann's with the 50% off coupon. I get them immediately, no p/h, and if I have a problem, they are right here to fix it.

There is an ad that appears on KP pages for bamboo needles at $3.99 with no shipping. I have heard they are good. eknittingneedles.com


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Andrea in TN said:


> . And rice is not American.
> 
> \quote]
> 
> FYI --- there are huge rice farms in Arkansas- so feel better --- you can buy American rice


thanks for info. not used to thinking of rice being grown in the US. but would not trust it unless it is organic.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Can't find the post asking about buying a large quantity of single size needles, but ebay has had batch sales of single sizes. You just need to look and check back periodically. I do find the Chinese companies are pretty consistent with their products.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

We have become a global society. We sell our goods to other foreign countries. They sell there goods to us. How many of our American business have went to foreign countries. Oh how I would like to buy just from the US, BUT, not possible anymore. Our motor cars have duel parts, some from us and some from somewhere else. Yes, I would like to keep our american workers working, but due to computers, and electronics, our Manuel labor is being done cheaper by robots, and mass produced to the point where quality just isn't there anymore. People used to buy things that would last a lifetime, now you buy something and you hope it will last till it gets paid for.Good quality items are hard to find and If you find something that is of good quality and you are satisfied, then I say good. It helps them be able to put food on their table and you to Knit. Both are happy.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Chezl said:


> Do you know that our Aussie team uniforms for the Olympics have been made in China? I couldn't believe that Australia would do that.


I can believe it, I think the American uniforms were also made in China. I could be incorrect through.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Meditation601 said:


> Since we have gotten on the subject of buying products from foreign countries....... have any of you bought Premier Mega Brushed yarn...... This yarn is to die for!! It is gorgeous and it is soft and delightful. It is made in Turkey! I bought 3 skeins of a gorgeous multi-coloredvariegated. Alas! I wanted to buy more and couldn't find more. I just "googled" Premier Mega Brush and there is now a source! Wow!


Thanks for the info! :thumbup:


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> have any of you bought the circular needles from china..well I did..and they seem to work quite well..got 14 sizes for about 7.00 us dollars...tell me what you think...


Nothing to do with ebay, and it's just personal preference on my part: I would not buy from China. 
...gloria


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

http://entertainmentguide.local.com/carbonized-vs-noncarbonized-knitting-needles-6462.html

Found this article about carbonized vs non- carbonized bamboo needles, having read it, I'm still confused about which would be the better ones to buy. Opinions, anyone?

As to my question about everyone's preferred sellers on eBay, I just refined my search to include top-rated sellers and free s/h. From there on, I guess it's just a matter of checking shipping time.


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

Pollyfisch said:


> I bought complete sets,including double pointed matching needles and I am very happy with them. Most things are made in china now.


Me too... I don't like knitting with circular needles and do it as little as possible. I bought the sets just "in case"... I'm very happy with them.

We are getting to a truly global economic system as time goes by. If it wasn't for cheap production of some items in other countries, our inventors would never see their inventions hit the market and our whole retail industry would collapse as we would not be able to rent retail space or hire local employees.

I try to support local business when I can too... it's a good thing... but if we don't buy from some other countries, sometimes we end up donating billions of dollars of aid instead... go wonder... Everyone is just trying to make a living for their family.

I work for a large company with business all over the world as a phone rep dedicated to US customers. When I started 12 years ago, I used to have customers hang up on me when they saw caller ID or sometimes pitch a fit screaming that I was stealing their jobs.

Now they ask where I am... think it's "neat" and tell me stories about their trip to Nova Scotia years ago. They laugh at the idea that I can track down the truck delivering their office supplies in California. I'm good at my job and they get great customer service from me.

"The world is a-changin." lol


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> yes..bamboo.. only problem was it takes a month to get them...but i have been using them for about 3 days now and I like them,.,..and since the price was right.,..i may even get the longer ones too.,..,and since my budget is tight i can't aford a fortune for one needle..


 I purchased two sets ( different lengths) when I first took up knitting and didnt want to make a major investment until I was sure I was going to continue with knitting.
I have since up graded to the Knit Picks Harmony Interchangables and the Knit Pro Symphony but I still use the original bamboo ones when I need an extra needle or as holders for stitches. I have also lent them to friend who are beginning to knit. They dont have a lot of "slip" so they are good for beginners. They have held up well.
Bamboo is great for really slippery yarns too. Only thing I dont like is the points are not as sharp as I like now that I have necome more experienced.


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

Do you know that our Aussie team uniforms for the Olympics have been made in China? I couldn't believe that Australia would do that.[/quote]

Seems to me I saw the same issue on the news here.. Don't remember if it was the US Olympic Team or Canadian... slipped my mind...


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

MzKnitCro said:


> The only time, out of hundreds , that I had an extra charge, it was by my bank, they tacked on some international charge that was about 30 cents. That was years ago, since then, no problems. But a lot of my purchases are using a PayPal balance that I have accrued.
> 
> Do you sell merchandise online?


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

ThorPepper said:


> bobctwn65 said:
> 
> 
> > have any of you bought the circular needles from china..well I did..and they seem to work quite well..got 14 sizes for about 7.00 us dollars...tell me what you think...
> ...


http://stores.ebay.co.uk/cherrysky90/_i.html?rt=nc&_nkw=Stainless%20circular%20knitting%20needles&_sid=924105354&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1581&_pgn=2

I have the 17" set (metal cord is about 9 inches and the actual pins are just under 4 inches each). I also have the longer sets.


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

I avoid products from China for a variety of reasons. Mostly because of their lack of "human rights" for their citizens. China's idea of birth control is to only allow couples to have one child. Many baby girls end up being put up for adoption because couples prefer sons. If a couple has more than one child they end up having to "hide" from prosecution. These are personal reasons and I don't expect people to agree with me. I also avoid purchasing goods made in countries that utilize child labor. Some of those countries produce yarns. My enjoyment of my hobbies shouldn't mean that a child has to toil in a mill for pennies a day.[/quote]

I do understand this feeling... my daughter has worked in the clothing retail industry here in Canada... There are a few companies she will not work for or purchase their clothing because of the child labor practices...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I got those as well as a full set (all sizes) of double pointed bamboo needles and like them all.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Good luck with that.


cimiron said:


> I bought them too and hate them they break easy, I also vow never to buy anything made in China


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ayjay said:


> We have become a global society. We sell our goods to other foreign countries. They sell there goods to us. How many of our American business have went to foreign countries. Oh how I would like to buy just from the US, BUT, not possible anymore. Our motor cars have duel parts, some from us and some from somewhere else. Yes, I would like to keep our american workers working, but due to computers, and electronics, our Manuel labor is being done cheaper by robots, and mass produced to the point where quality just isn't there anymore. People used to buy things that would last a lifetime, now you buy something and you hope it will last till it gets paid for.Good quality items are hard to find and If you find something that is of good quality and you are satisfied, then I say good. It helps them be able to put food on their table and you to Knit. Both are happy.


If it were all so simple and benign. I would suggest that both sides of your equation are not that happy. While developing countries have people happy for the work, they are being paid pennies/hour, not dollars. The effort by corporations is to drive down labor costs while increasing corporate profits. And no, I don't think that the Capitalist way is good. When health care costs 300% more in the US under privatized, capitalized medical systems and our health is at the bottom of the barrel compared to almost all other westernized and non-westernized nations that have national, govt run health care systems, not it is not a benign system. When Nike pays its workers $.25, that is right twenty-five cents/hour for sneakers that sell in the US for $75-125.00/pair, this is not a benign system that makes everyone happy.

If I can buy yarn from women's cooperatives in Peru or other countries, I can live with that kind of globalization if the women are making decent income. I have my doubts as many of those glorified coops are controlled by American entrepreneurs.

Globalization would be a great idea if it not only was equitable, but ensured that other people's standard of living came up to the best of that in the US. That is the part of the equation missing in this conversation.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

People, please be kind when speaking of China. Remember we have KP sisters & brothers from China on this site. I had an uncle thru marriage from China & his family in China treats us as though we were also Chinese. They are kind, loving, generous & most of all, very respectful people. I don't want an argument but everything you mention in this forum with regards to China is not true. I think, instead of being angry with China, you should be angry with the American businessmen/politicians who sent our products to a foreign country to be manufactured. I am very proud of my connection with the Chinese & of being related, even by marriage, to a wonderful Chinese man (now deceased).


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

why?
not contradicting you, merely asking 
if you buy rice in the store & it's not from USA, is IT organic?
and how would you know?
unfortunately, the term *organic* isnt always what it's supposed to mean

(now, back to subject, i luv my needles! lol)

thanks for info. not used to thinking of rice being grown in the US. but would not trust it unless it is organic.[/quote]


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

I bought them and like them a lot. I think mine are 33 inches long. That makes them good for many magic loop projects like socks, hats, and toys.


----------



## undecided (Feb 11, 2012)

My credit card charged me the difference in currancy between the two - $ vs euro. It was about .65 on an order of around $20. I did not expect it because other orders hag no fees. It did not mess up my pay pal account. I think it tells you in the blurb if there are fees. GOOD LUCK & HAPPY SHOPPING.


----------



## rigglands (May 15, 2012)

Please, what is the name of your interchangeable bamboo knitting needle set?


----------



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

Just had to say Jessica-Jean, I love your quote underneath your posts and enjoy your straight forward talking. I often smile at what you are saying. You keep up the good work and by the way I have some of those circular bamboo needles from China and find them brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

blavell, no one is saying the Chinese people are at fault or less than loving, honorable people. I don't agree with how the Chinese people are treated by their government. Fair trade countries will get my dollars far more often.

Sometimes more is at stake than the "lowest price". If I can purchase an item produced here in America or in a fair trade country where child labor is not used, I will. I will also purchase goods produced locally whenever I can, even if they cost a little more. 

We all h ave choices on how to spend our dollars and do what is best for each of us. There is no avoiding foreign goods and quite honestly sometimes they are better quality too. I find that Peruvian Alpaca yarns are wonderful as are Peruvian made clothing. South America is noted for it's fine coffees and Australian Merino yarns are among my favorites (along with their cookies, which they call Bikkies - sp)". I prefer Chianti wines that are true Chianti's and come from Italy along with chocolates from Belgium. Guess I'm a snob in some ways, I also drive a BMW.

Not all credit card companies charge a foreign transaction fee. Call your credit card company to find out if they do.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I avoid products from China for a variety of reasons. Mostly because of their lack of "human rights" for their citizens. China's idea of birth control is to only allow couples to have one child. Many baby girls end up being put up for adoption because couples prefer sons. If a couple has more than one child they end up having to "hide" from prosecution. These are personal reasons and I don't expect people to agree with me. I also avoid purchasing goods made in countries that utilize child labor. Some of those countries produce yarns. My enjoyment of my hobbies shouldn't mean that a child has to toil in a mill for pennies a day.


Well said, Courier770! I certainly do agree with you 100%.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I have the same bamboo needles,Ordered two sets on the same day,One set I believe from Hong kongThe advert said they had soft cables,They came in about 4 days,The second set took about a month,came from China post free,And I think the cable is softer,Ps Cannott understand why the loom I got from the USA had to go thorgh british customsmand parcels fron China dont,


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

bobctwin65-The price is certainly good. Are you happy with them?As long as you like them, that's all that matters. For that price, if any don't hold up, they can easily be replaced!. Enjoy them. Denise


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

I love the fact that this list has members from all over the world. Crafters have so much in common and so much to share with each other. It's great that people from lots of different countries meet here to help and support each other. 

I'm sure we all want people to be paid a fair wage for the cost of living where they live, not the hourly wage needed to live in another country. We all want everyone to be able to provide for their family.

I'm proud to belong to this international list and love the interaction... political beliefs aside! You know the old saying... politics and religion... NOOO... let's not go there... rotfl


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> have any of you bought the circular needles from china..well I did..and they seem to work quite well..got 14 sizes for about 7.00 us dollars...tell me what you think...


yes i bought straight bamboo needles from china and they are fine. in enjoy using them although some yarns dont slide as well as on metal ones. good though.


----------



## beverly123 (Jun 9, 2012)

I got them and the small sizes were fine but the cord on the larger ones was hollow and it made them too fat to get the yarn off and on.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

blavell said:


> People, please be kind when speaking of China. Remember we have KP sisters & brothers from China on this site. I had an uncle thru marriage from China & his family in China treats us as though we were also Chinese. They are kind, loving, generous & most of all, very respectful people. I don't want an argument but everything you mention in this forum with regards to China is not true. I think, instead of being angry with China, you should be angry with the American businessmen/politicians who sent our products to a foreign country to be manufactured. I am very proud of my connection with the Chinese & of being related, even by marriage, to a wonderful Chinese man (now deceased).


Complaints against commerce with China are not refections on the Chinese people in general.
You are correct in saying our anger should be reflected on businessmen and polititians. A way to change practices is to try as often as possible to avoid purchasing products made in China or other exploited countries. This is very difficult unless you have an unlimited budget and time to do lots of research but if we as Americans do not purchase products made in China then if will not be profitable for Companies to have their products made there. Or any other questionable supplier whether the reason is that country's ploicies or qusetionable quality.
One of the biggest concerns with Chinese products is determining what the actual ingredients are and whether they are hazardous. It's not just pet food or treats ( horrible enough) but many of the vitamins/supplements you buy at the grocery or drugstore have minerals from China.
In fact the majority of cocoa is now supplied from locations in Africa where the soil in which the plants are grown have toxic substances below the surface. Not to mention the fact that the majority of the agricultural workers are children who are exploited in terms of working conditions, ghours, pay and exposure to these contaminants.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Perhaps you should try using circular needles but keep turning @ end of rows (like straight needles) this means you move your arms less & have very little weight in your hands. I only use circulars now - for all projects I have done in the last 4 years.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree with Groodle Mom. The Chinese people are not to blame for the situations caused by government leaders. Workers in China are not paid fairly nor do they seem to have good working conditions. Many of our manufacturing jobs were sent there because the labor is cheap and the bigwigs of corporations want to continue to make big bucks at the expense of the "small" people.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

The cables were the reason I went to the Knit Picks circulars!


----------



## manedane (Apr 1, 2012)

I realize that KP is not a political forum. To the point of this discussion, I choose to check the country of origin of every product I buy. If there is a choice, I will pay the extra $ for it, even if it means seving up for it. That way I know I am supporting hard-working Americans, many with families, rather than a Communist regime. Our trade deficits with other countries are not nearly close to that with China. I have no trouble buying English, Canadian, Australin, Italin, or Polish products just to name a few. Just not China.


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

do you have the website?

Thanks


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

No.

Do you sell merchandise online?[/quote]


----------



## beverly123 (Jun 9, 2012)

OK when I took my income tax in to my accountant for 2011 he asked if I had purchased anything from the internet. We in the PA are suppose to claim this on our state tax.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

The ones I use are KnitPro Symphony expensive here in ireland but excellent quality, having read all above think i will try some from ebay for the cheap ones made in China.
I am putting politics aside!!!!


----------



## knitnnannie (Feb 15, 2012)

They are good, but be careful about the cable coming off the needle, had it happen but luckily I caught it before I dropped any stitches. I tug on them before I start to use and if the cable comes off the needle I add a little super glue and let it dry fixes the problem. I got a complete set of 16 in. for $1.69 including shipping. At Michaels they are $4.95 a piece, quite a savings. Enjoy.


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

When purchased bamboo needles on ebay as a set, do you get only one length in the set, i.e. 24", or can you get a set with many different cable lengths? Thanks for your help. Love this forum!! Marilyn


----------



## funshopper72 (Jun 5, 2012)

They found a crafty way around made in China. They make the product in China and assemble in USA. Believe it.


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

I buy the bamboo needles from The Plaid Sheep shop in Canton, North Carolina and they are very inexpensive. I believe the highest price I've paid is $4.00 for any length. I have one problem with them - my yarn doesn't always slide on the cords as smoothly as I would like. Does anyone have a "fix" for this? If you like your points a little sharper just use a fine sandpaper and make them the way you like.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Marilyn40 said:


> When purchased bamboo needles on ebay as a set, do you get only one length in the set, i.e. 24", or can you get a set with many different cable lengths? Thanks for your help. Love this forum!! Marilyn


The ones I purchased from e-bay (and others I have seen on e-bay) had sizes from 0 to 15 with one cable length.
But they are so cheap you can purchase several sets for less than one or two needles of other brands.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

glasslady7351 said:


> I buy the bamboo needles from The Plaid Sheep shop in Canton, North Carolina and they are very inexpensive. I believe the highest price I've paid is $4.00 for any length. I have one problem with them - my yarn doesn't always slide on the cords as smoothly as I would like. Does anyone have a "fix" for this? If you like your points a little sharper just use a fine sandpaper and make them the way you like.


What happens - does the yarn not slide easily? Are there kinks? Take a look at what is actually keeping the yarn from behaving the way you want it to and you might be able to figure out a solution (or tell us here and maybe one of us can help)


----------



## knitnnannie (Feb 15, 2012)

The needles are different sizes but the cables are all the same length.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I might have dwelled on the personal level too much but, I mainly don't want to disrespect the Chinese people that might be on the KP site. I used to always try & buy American but that is getting more & more difficult.


courier770 said:


> blavell, no one is saying the Chinese people are at fault or less than loving, honorable people. I don't agree with how the Chinese people are treated by their government. Fair trade countries will get my dollars far more often.
> 
> Sometimes more is at stake than the "lowest price". If I can purchase an item produced here in America or in a fair trade country where child labor is not used, I will. I will also purchase goods produced locally whenever I can, even if they cost a little more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

blavell said:


> People, please be kind when speaking of China. Remember we have KP sisters & brothers from China on this site. I had an uncle thru marriage from China & his family in China treats us as though we were also Chinese. They are kind, loving, generous & most of all, very respectful people. I don't want an argument but everything you mention in this forum with regards to China is not true. I think, instead of being angry with China, you should be angry with the American businessmen/politicians who sent our products to a foreign country to be manufactured. I am very proud of my connection with the Chinese & of being related, even by marriage, to a wonderful Chinese man (now deceased).


My adopted grand daughter comes from China and my son and his wife are in constant contact with her grandparents there. They plan a visit there next year. My friend's son is married to a Chinese lass, they have a daughter. He teaches English in China and she is off for another visit. The local cafe is operated and owned by a Chinese family and they are wonderful people. Local Pizza Hut store, 3 local noodle shops, a Chinese cafe/take-away, my favourite coffee kiosk in Midland, all owned and operated by Chinese families and you could not hope to meet nicer people. Great service, always with a smile and they remember you when you go there. They remember how you like your coffee and what your favourite cake or pizza is. I would never be disrespectful towards the Chinese, they are very friendly people.
I have purchased a lot of things from China on Ebay and especially love their jewellery. I have had no problems with the sellers, always prompt and efficient service. My only beef is that sometimes pants made in China are too small for the larger Aussie bums.


----------



## jeanaz (Jun 7, 2012)

KEgan, I agree, as far as it goes but some times I can't find any thing made in USA. And I do love my Addi's needles and evern yarn is mostly out of Turkey. I think all nations are thinking about the same thing. That we should spend at home. Paula in Az


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

Have the ebay sets from China and have used them a lot and they are wonderful. Also have dreamz and Addis so I have tried all kinds.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Guess I'm a snob in some ways, I also drive a BMW.
> .


So would I if I could afford to. We had a BMW in 1974, and a so called friend of my ex conned him out of it. It was a beautiful machine, I was livid when my ex swapped it for an Aston Martin DB4 , I think it was the same model as Prince Charles used to drive. I think James Brond drove the DB5. Just had a senior moment then. I could not remember the name of that damn car, I knew it was a DB4, British racing green. I could see it in my mind's eye but just could not remember the Aston Martin bit. Had to sit holding my head for several moments before the name popped into my head. But I just loved the BMW, so smooth to drive especially on the long country trips.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

What site did you go on to buy them. I have one circular bamboo from Clover and I love working with it. Although I have alot of metal ones, in every size possible, including more then one set, I would love to get a set of the bamboo at that price, as I live where it is very warm, so working with the bamboo would be a plus.
Please PM me and advise as to what site you went on to order them.
Thnx,
Suzanne


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Martha French said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I'm a snob in some ways, I also drive a BMW.
> ...


Courier, Oh no! You sold that adorable Mini Cooper you just 
bought in March? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-65158-1.html
I thought that was the sweetest car. I just loved the color! What happened??


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks GroodleMom for the reply. LOL Marilyn


----------



## pdstuart (Jul 5, 2011)

I have started making my own knitting needles. I shape the points a little differently so that they are not real sharp and can be touched up wtih a nail file if they happen to get a burr on the end. The shaping has allowed me to knit without my yarn getting split and the needles glide against each other beautifully. I still need to put a final sanding on them and hand rub with tung oil before I attempt to sell them. I am making the short needles no longer than 8 inches and I hope to have some long ones around 14-15 inches long. They are very light weight, made of bamboo (the short ones) and I'm using oak for the longer ones. I hope to find some other hardwood to make long needles...my search continues.


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

I didn't buy the circular, however, but the 11 inch DP needles.
I bought 2 sets, as when you need 5 needles, they come in handy. They were the best buy. I think I spent $15 a set and received all the sizes. The smaller sizes come in handy for my knitting machine projects.
I would recomment them, they were shipped timely and the quality was good. Would consider buying the circular if I used them more often.
Patti


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

consider poplar. it comes in 17 grades of hardness. my Dad was a master woodworker & used it almost exclusively from furniture, right down to doo-dads
tung oil is the best. it gives a hard finish, but remember it takes time for the hardness to set up. just because it's dry, doesnt mean it's *set*
best to you in ur endeavors!!



pdstuart said:


> I have started making my own knitting needles. I shape the points a little differently so that they are not real sharp and can be touched up wtih a nail file if they happen to get a burr on the end. The shaping has allowed me to knit without my yarn getting split and the needles glide against each other beautifully. I still need to put a final sanding on them and hand rub with tung oil before I attempt to sell them. I am making the short needles no longer than 8 inches and I hope to have some long ones around 14-15 inches long. They are very light weight, made of bamboo (the short ones) and I'm using oak for the longer ones. I hope to find some other hardwood to make long needles...my search continues.


----------



## pdstuart (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for the information! I was going to make an attempt to sell my needles on line (here) but I was told I wasn't a "regular". I was informed via email that my ad (in KP classifieds) had been deleted. So, I will choose another venue from which to sell my needles. I'm searching for light weight and unique end caps for my needles; I want to keep the price as low as possible in order to offer the best deal available. If anyone is interested, just email me.


----------



## jeanaz (Jun 7, 2012)

KEgan, I agree, as far as it goes but some times I can't find any thing made in USA. And I do love my Addi's needles and evern yarn is mostly out of Turkey. I think all nations are thinking about the same thing. That we should spend at home. Paula in Az


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the "tip" of inexpensive needles on eBay - I just ordered 2 sets and will report back after I receive them and use them.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mini Coopers are built by BMW now! Have been for several years.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

glad to help! i grew up on the Shop Smith w/Dad. love woodworking. bought the mini-version called Blade Runner but i dont even DARE take it out of the box cuz i'll NEVER get these Christmas presents knitted/crochet'd if i do!!! lol

i think u have 2 post so many times in a specific period to be considered a regular. it tells somewhere. then u'll b able to post them here

good luck!! :-D



pdstuart said:


> Thank you so much for the information! I was going to make an attempt to sell my needles on line (here) but I was told I wasn't a "regular". I was informed via email that my ad (in KP classifieds) had been deleted. So, I will choose another venue from which to sell my needles. I'm searching for light weight and unique end caps for my needles; I want to keep the price as low as possible in order to offer the best deal available. If anyone is interested, just email me.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I have set of 15 5" bamboo dpns (5 dpns in each set) that I bought a long time ago--made in China.They work very well for knitting socks. I have had no problems with them. Carlyta


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I bought a set (10) of 16" knitting needles on eBay that came from China and they were just fine. I prefer working on metal needles anyway so it worked out well. And they were super cheap with free shipping.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

i know the feeling when your ad gets deleted because your not a regulaar. i think everyone should be able to put an ad in and sell stuff. thats unfair . everybody has stuff to sell sometimes
to i feel as long as your a member, you can sell stuff.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

I got three different lengths from small to 17....43 circulars in all. I have had no trouble with them at all and I really like the fact that they aren't all curly like those you buy in the store. Mine cost 9.95 but the shipping was 24.95. That's still less than a dollar a needle! Mine only took a little over a week to arrive.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Mini Coopers are built by BMW now! Have been for several years.


Ahh! Like VW builds Lamborghinis and Bentleys. Those big car companies have so many divisions.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with nearly everything coming from a foreign country. And who's fault is that? While America touts"Buy US", The Us companies are busy sending a Lot of our jobs over seas. When I worked for Hewlett Packard, we would get a product up and running and get all the "bugs" worked out and then they would send it to China or Mexico or wherever they could get the cheapest labor. Many times they would send some of our people with the product to help get it set up and to train the people there how to do it. Many departments were shut down because of this. Right now they are just running the bare minimum of jobs and sending everything else abroad. There were so any jobs curtailed in Corvallis, OR that it is very, very hard on people around here. They employed thousands and are now down to a few hundred at most. How is that being loyal to the US? And the US gives tax breaks and incentives to companies to do this. The goverrnent is not loyal to its' people here, but they want consumers to be loyal to them. Did you know almost all car Motors are made overseas, Japan and China? As well as most of the cars now. No wonder our car companies are taking out Bankruptcy. I buy the best I can afford and I don't look at labels.
Well enough politics, I just know that people buy and use foreign made things without even knowing it. So I give up on the loyal to the US thing. You just can't be, unless your rich and even then it would take you forever to decide if a product was made here or wherever. Sue


----------



## rutledge54 (Apr 7, 2011)

the only problem that I have had is one of the needles pulled out of the tubing, and it was a "wrap". I had to take the piece off and it had shredded my yarn a bit. For the most part they have been fine. I have also bought the metal ones on ebay. they are great but the sizes are marked differently than ours. I just use my needle gauge to figure it out.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I got some, they did come apart--but with a little crazy glue, they worked fine. I don't like them as well as the better ones, but it sure is fine to have all of the sizes in a pinch if you need an extra.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

I keep a supply on hand for people who want to join our group but don't have needles. Costs very little to encourage a new knitter! My first ones were very cheap and smelled bad, but they worked fine. After airing them out, the smell went away.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> have any of you bought the circular needles from china..well I did..and they seem to work quite well..got 14 sizes for about 7.00 us dollars...tell me what you think...


I frequently place bids and win on eBay my yarn and knitting needle purchases. Only once have I bid/won from 1) Canada and 2) Turkey. While the product itself was excellent, both took WEEKS to arrive and I swore always to pay attention to the location, and ONLY bid when it's from the U.S. For sure, never from China.

Good luck!


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I prefer American Made. I also have a lot British made needles. Sometimes with the cheaper cable needles the cable breaks away from the needle part.


----------



## heather49 (Mar 3, 2011)

I bought 2 sets of the bamboo needles. Work great, but second set had an unpleasant odor. I put them outside, washed (cords only) w/vinegar; sprayed them w/Lysol. The odor is less noticable now.
Great to use-yarn slides and points are sharp.
Heather


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Aha, I make most of my clothing myself but guess what?!! the material I am using is made elsewhere. We can't get away from having to buy any products made anywhere else. If we don't have those products available, then we go elsewhere. I am a staunch Made in USA also, but will not beat myself up if we don'd have or develope those products here. (Did I say it right?)anyway, yes, I bought some circs from China and yes they work great so far & also love my Denise which I love.

Ramona


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> have any of you bought the circular needles from china..well I did..and they seem to work quite well..got 14 sizes for about 7.00 us dollars...tell me what you think...


Yes! I love buying from arpat on ebay for my needles - yes, it takes a month or so to get them but she either doesn't charge for shipping or charges just a tiny bit and she is a LOT less expensive than buying here in the states and the needles are the real deal - not knock offs!

I am all for buying American but when it's $30 for needles here or $8 for needles there, its not even a consideration. The LYS here need to drop their prices and realize that we are in a recession and we just can't afford to pay full retail, or they will wind up holding on to knitting needles for a long time trying to sell them to folks who can't afford to pay the high prices.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Wasn't it this board that suggested we not buy anything from China during the month of August. Just a reminder-August is just around the corner.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

A prime example is Tori Spelling's line of childrens clothes called "little Maven" she boasted when the line of clothes stated the clothes were made in the USA made,BUT in a later decision she consigned a off shoe company to make them as the profit margin wasn't as good having the clothes made in the USA.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought a set of 18 circular bamboo needles from China and I am happy with them, they are lovely and light to work with and they are pointy enough. I only paid AU $6.99.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

coolmoves said:


> bobctwn65 said:
> 
> 
> > have any of you bought the circular needles from china..well I did..and they seem to work quite well..got 14 sizes for about 7.00 us dollars...tell me what you think...
> ...


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

whoops somehow my post looked like I was quoting someone else, my response starts at 
"the trouble with this thought"I didn't mean to cause confusion


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

beverly123 said:


> OK when I took my income tax in to my accountant for 2011 he asked if I had purchased anything from the internet. We in the PA are suppose to claim this on our state tax.


 :?: Just _what_ are you supposed to declare? Do you have to declare mail-order (not online) purchases? That's just too weird!!


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

KEgan said:


> bobctwn65 said:
> 
> 
> > have any of you bought the circular needles from china..well I did..and they seem to work quite well..got 14 sizes for about 7.00 us dollars...tell me what you think...
> ...


I sure am glad my foreign customers don't think like that..I shipped a package to Australia yesterday and will be shipping one to Canada tomorrow.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> beverly123 said:
> 
> 
> > OK when I took my income tax in to my accountant for 2011 he asked if I had purchased anything from the internet. We in the PA are suppose to claim this on our state tax.
> ...


In most states you are supposed to pay the sales tax on anything you buy from another state online or by mail order (catalogs). Most people don't do it voluntarily so that's why the states are passing laws to force the sellers to pay the tax.. I have a SIL that used to do a lot of catalog shopping and even going back to the 70's as a new bride she would pay the sales taxes on their yearly state income tax. If you look at your tax code for your state you might get a surprise..

Sorry, Jessica Jean... I see now you're a Canadian.. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have ordered them but a word to the wise; some of mine were one size on one end of the cord and another size on the other end. They have been okay to use. Not my favorite but certainly gave me the chance to try circular for a small amt of money.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

illusionsbydonna said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > beverly123 said:
> ...


*And* American by birth; didn't get the Canadian citizenship until the US laws changed allowing dual citizenship. 
However, I've never paid - or been _asked_ to pay or declare - state tax when the state it was delivered to was not the same as the state it was shipped from. Mostly, I get things shipped to one of my sisters in either NYC or Massachusetts. It's the same in Canada; shipped from Ontario = no Quebec provincial tax, though we still get stuck with the federal sales tax.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

I bought some circular needles off of Ebay, and they are from china. The set cost $12, and I had every size from 1-19, 40" (I think). LOVED them, until I got half way through my first baby blanket, and the plastic tubing broke at the end of both needles. I'm so disappointed! My yarn just glided over those needles! I had to go out and buy that circ separately, and it cost as much as the whole pack did. Now, I'm too scared to use the other needles.


----------



## terrylee (May 25, 2012)

s/h means shipping and handling


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that you mention it that did happen to of mine but I was able to super glue it back in place since the cable was a hollow plastic.



rpuhrmann said:


> I bought some circular needles off of Ebay, and they are from china. The set cost $12, and I had every size from 1-19, 40" (I think). LOVED them, until I got half way through my first baby blanket, and the plastic tubing broke at the end of both needles. I'm so disappointed! My yarn just glided over those needles! I had to go out and buy that circ separately, and it cost as much as the whole pack did. Now, I'm too scared to use the other needles.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have 2 sets of them and like them alot. Occassionally the tips separate from the tubes so I give them a good tug first. If they come apart I just super glue them back together. Once I've done that, they are good to go forever.


----------



## knitaway (Nov 12, 2011)

I love KP! Who would have thought you'd find political debates on a knitting site LOL! 

Nothing is absolute. As much as I am uncomfortable with child labor, working at a yarn mill or needle factory is preferable over starving or being sold as a sex slave (worldwide comment not aimed at China). 

Yes, I've bought needles from eBay - China- industryland and bosity. They were straight carbonized bamboo needles. 

I got aluminum circulars from beckmanfashion (also in China). 
No problems with any so far (got them this spring)& shipping was free & fairly fast (couple of weeks).

I also have needles from England, Germany, India, Japan, & the USA! 

It's a Small World.....


----------



## blair rideout (Jun 30, 2012)

pineneedles4 said:


> There is another company that makes needles here in the US but they are extremely expensive. Signature Needles
> 
> GULP!!!!!$45 for a 1 size dpn"s ? Where's that bamboo seller ? lol
> 
> Blair


----------



## sewsassy1 (Feb 21, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> have any of you bought the circular needles from china..well I did..and they seem to work quite well..got 14 sizes for about 7.00 us dollars...tell me what you think...


So I understand the question is directed to those of us that "HAVE" used the product right? RIGHT!!
I bought 2 sets, I am very happy with them. I always wipe my needles down with alcohol then "buff" them to shiny. For me the bamboo & wood are a little too sticky no matter where they are from. Sticky as in the yarn "sticks" to the needles and I feel drag while I'm working. I inspected the join of the tube & the bamboo for each needle. It appears they are held with some sort of epoxy, you can smell the glue for the first 1-2 weeks or so once out of the packaging - just proof that they were JUST made- and it goes away. Any how, I am resourceful so I happen to have Gorilla, Rhino & Epoxy type glues in my possession. I figure for the price, if any of them break - I will just repair them. The tubing that is the cable is easily found in Home Depot or even an aqua whatever shop. I have contemplated changing out the tubing on the bigger sizes, just the last three, because I don't want it to be so bendy when I work with bulky/heavier yarns. I see the topic has diverted into a battle/fuss over USA vs. China - I am a citizen of the world.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Mini Coopers are built by BMW now! Have been for several years.


The mini cooper is a great car. I also had one of these, but ex sold it. Forged my signature on the transfer papers and bought himself another car, in his name. I was sorely tempted to dod him into the police, the only thing that stopped me was I knew he would lose his job if it came out. He worked for the Reserve Bank at the time and was studying at uni for a teaching degree. I did not want to ruin his career. Yes I was stupid, but the mini was a great little car. The kids and the dog loved it.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Spiderwoman, just thought I'd let you know that my cousin teaches English as a Second Language at a University in China. She does that about 3 months out of the year.


Martha French said:


> blavell said:
> 
> 
> > People, please be kind when speaking of China. Remember we have KP sisters & brothers from China on this site. I had an uncle thru marriage from China & his family in China treats us as though we were also Chinese. They are kind, loving, generous & most of all, very respectful people. I don't want an argument but everything you mention in this forum with regards to China is not true. I think, instead of being angry with China, you should be angry with the American businessmen/politicians who sent our products to a foreign country to be manufactured. I am very proud of my connection with the Chinese & of being related, even by marriage, to a wonderful Chinese man (now deceased).
> ...


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I suspect the issue with the durability of the needles may be which company you purchase them from. Some may be manufactured better than others. Those of you who like your needles - do you remember which company you bought them from and can you post it for us?


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

golly, hon, no i dont. just got them on ebay. if i ever get any more, i will definately keep track for you. i got the 1st short set then got longer ones. sorry i cant help u w/this. just know i'm pleased with both



vjh1530 said:


> I suspect the issue with the durability of the needles may be which company you purchase them from. Some may be manufactured better than others. Those of you who like your needles - do you remember which company you bought them from and can you post it for us?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Martha French said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Mini Coopers are built by BMW now! Have been for several years.
> ...


My best friend's (in high school)sister had one back in the late 60s. We had the best time in it! Courier's is that luscious blue. She posted a photo of it when she bought it. Really cute!


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

Where did you say that you ordered your needles from. They sound as if I would like a set. I love good equipment.


----------



## Janafay (Mar 8, 2012)

I think what KEgan is trying to get at is that if you keep buying from foreign countries, where is the incentive for the US to build factories, i.e. plants that provide jobs for US citizens. If we could bring our manufacturing back to the US, we could buy items cheaper again. Just food for thought.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

List of supplies/sellers

Circulars - qianqian-uk (Not even a week old, but so far so good)

Crochet Hooks - sofastshop (These are nice, smooth, and easy to use)

Double Points - cherrysky90 (Just recently got over the fear of using these, have used them twice to finish hats, they work really well)

Straights - secret-fashion (Love these straights, smooth, and sturdy)

wiseller (ordered more DPNs, they sent straights, refund, plus they told me to keep the needles. Only used one pair from the set so far, when my other straights did not have the size I needed. They worked really nice, and were smooth) ETA: These seem to be the carbonized ones, they seem more delicate than my other set of straights. I handle them with more care .


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

Also in Callifornia. It is surprising how much, when you fly over it.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I ordered 40" length for about $10 with free shipping from China several months ago in bamboo. They work great! I was very pleased. I also bought a set of DPN's for the same price. You're right that it takes a month to receive them, but I'm so happy with both purchases. What a steal!


----------



## carrol22000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Can you tell me where to find these? eBay? Amazon? What is the name I can use to search for them? Sounds like a great deal!


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I din't see this as an attack on China or Chinese people. I used to work for a Chinese couple here in Sweet Home Or. They were good people to work for on the most part, as good as any American I ever worked for. I just thought this was a matter of being Loyal to the US, as in buying US made products to support US jobs and what not. Chinese are like any other race. There are good and bad in every race, including Americans. I love my country, but would not run down another country. I still don't think this discussion had anything to do with being against China or any other country. Some people just don't like to buy anything not made here in the US. But like has been said, you buy what you can afford no matter where it's made. If US would come down on their prices, like they will be forced to do before long, US people could afford to buy US. Sue


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

KEgan said:


> bobctwn65 said:
> 
> 
> > have any of you bought the circular needles from china..well I did..and they seem to work quite well..got 14 sizes for about 7.00 us dollars...tell me what you think...
> ...


Well, I respect your opinion, but just spare a thought to this: what if all the people living in foreign (to you) countries that America exports to thought the same? There might be an awful lot of American jobs lost if the trade were lost


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Very True.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

When we came home to the Uk, after living in Hong Kong for 2 years,I was shocked at the mark up on Toys made in Hong Kong,We were there 1966 to 1968,The worse time in the history of Hong Kong,Since the war, The riots being told not to leave are apartments,Being called Yellow Dogs and Running pigs,The communist leader being driven around in large air condition cars,It was them who had the money ,not us,But I found 95% of the chinese people really nice,


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

I got a set. The cords, although pliable, are a bit thick. I find the yarn doesn't slip easily and has to be pushed along. Having them gave me a good reason to get a set of Harmony interchangeable...what a difference. Love the Harmony.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I have order 2 circulars sets and a set of dp from cherrysky and have never had a problem with any of the st
here is one of his auctions less than $8 with free shipping and thats "buy it now" feature
I don't like to bid all the time as the price usually reaches the same or more in some cases on the bamboo needles

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/32-Circular-Bamboo-Knitting-Needles-Sets-14pcs-US-0-15-/300499526326?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f72ae2b6#ht_3795wt_899


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Comparing child labor in factories to sex slaves is a bit much! Just google "child labor in Turkey" and you'll be shocked.

While I'm not thrilled with how China (as a country) treats it's people and workers, Turkey is far worse when it comes to child labor.

I love to knit and I sure don't mind paying less but not on the backs of young children, who should be in school not working in mills and factories.


----------



## sewsassy1 (Feb 21, 2011)

I think it's sad that the thread starter was interested in needles and the experience of people using said needles - does not warrant any opinions of the people of China or their economy nor any other country for that matter. On another note for anyone interested in crochet, for self or for gifts this supplier is a real treat. wolfenwoods on ebay, the store is wolfenwoods Den and I was fortunate enough to receive one of these special hooks as a trophy. I use it and I love it, not just pretty to look at, but very nice to work with. It's very dreamy. lol and I may gift myself more. I just love that they are handmade, just like everything I make with mine.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOLFENWOODS-Wood-Crochet-Hook-TIMBERLAND-G-4-5mm-/120957201208?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c299c6b38


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I personally "try" to buy made in America...but it is very difficult to do many times...and it appears that the one above my posting is just that...


----------



## sewsassy1 (Feb 21, 2011)

carrol22000 said:


> Can you tell me where to find these? eBay? Amazon? What is the name I can use to search for them? Sounds like a great deal!


Try Ebay enter one of these for search, bamboo circulars or bamboo circular knitting needles. I got 2 sets for less than $10 total/free shipping by going with one of the suppliers shipping from China. The sets are offered by seller's from other places too. In general the auctions can be very inexpensive even with a buy it now then many have free shipping.

Buyer be Ware - look at the seller's rating and items sold before you commit.--- ALSO for the circulars PAY close attention to the Length - that the measurement is in the unit you want and that the set is MULTI sizes unless you want a bunch of one size. My set has 15 diff sizes from - the last thing I noticed is there are suppliers from various places, the difference is for the price of a set of 15 certain suppliers sell 1 needle for $5. choices choices choices happy shopping.

BTW is Knitting Paradise a USA only forum? I thought we were sisters and brothers here from ALL over the earth.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I often buy needles that are a length that can't be found easily - say a 22" cicrular size 6-8 needle or a 26" length. There is a site that specializes in circular needles of every length - I love that place.


----------



## sewsassy1 (Feb 21, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I often buy needles that are a length that can't be found easily - say a 22" cicrular size 6-8 needle or a 26" length. There is a site that specializes in circular needles of every length - I love that place.


1st I love your Avatar. that is sweet, and 2nd please share your needle source, please thanks


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

sewsassy1 said:


> I think it's sad that the thread starter was interested in needles and the experience of people using said needles - does not warrant any opinions of the people of China or their economy nor any other country for that matter. On another note for anyone interested in crochet, for self or for gifts this supplier is a real treat. wolfenwoods on ebay, the store is wolfenwoods Den and I was fortunate enough to receive one of these special hooks as a trophy. I use it and I love it, not just pretty to look at, but very nice to work with. It's very dreamy. lol and I may gift myself more. I just love that they are handmade, just like everything I make with mine.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOLFENWOODS-Wood-Crochet-Hook-TIMBERLAND-G-4-5mm-/120957201208?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c299c6b38


1. I agree with your comments about the original poster.
2. Thank you for sharing the info on the crochet hook. How beautiful! I love the sharper hook style, too. There is a real satisfaction in using handmade tools to create a hand crocheted article, isn't there?


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's one source:

http://www.patternworks.com/products/U314/Circular%20Needles.htm


----------



## SABLE88 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi - Can you please tell me the brand name of these needles? I think I'll buy some as well. Also, I'd like to try making socks using two circular needles. What are the most frequently used needles in terms of size and length?
Your thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I used the #2 for socks I made fpr Christmas out of fine Alpaca/wool mix and they turned out wonderful .They were in the set of bamboos I ordered the 24 inch , I also have the 40inch ones. just don"t set your knitting on the couch to get a cup of tea and forget you put it there I did and SNAP went the one of the needles. ( I have a generous behind)


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have not ordered from ebay. I do have some bamboo needles which I rarely use.


----------



## nightflutter (Apr 10, 2012)

I am glad to see that people have had good experiences with these needles.. they seem to be the best option at the moment for my tight budget..


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I love mine and use them often. They are my go to needles for taking along.


----------



## nancyfromaus (Jan 12, 2012)

To ease stiffness of circular needles cable soak in warm water if steel but just use warmth of heater or fire for bamboo needles, but my bamboos have been no trouble. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> sewsassy1 said:
> 
> 
> > On another note for anyone interested in crochet, for self or for gifts this supplier is a real treat. wolfenwoods on ebay, the store is wolfenwoods Den and I was fortunate enough to receive one of these special hooks as a trophy. I use it and I love it, not just pretty to look at, but very nice to work with. It's very dreamy. lol and I may gift myself more. I just love that they are handmade, just like everything I make with mine.
> ...


----------



## Chulo1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> a friend was over using my puter one day
> started in re: this very thing
> i told him *Tim, if u really feel that way, get off my puter, get rid of ur car, take off ur clothes & go barefoot to get home in the snow, toss out ur TV, ur appliances, ur bed, strip ur house of everything & pray the temp doesnt take another dive 2nite cuz u'll hafta get rid of ur furnace while ur @it*
> lol made him mad, but o well!!
> ...


 You are so right !! I would like to see someone really try to survive using only USA made products (likely some of what they THINK is US made is not or is only assembled here, etc..). 
Gotta wonder how some of these people who feel if they heard others say they would purchase nothing from our country?? All of our economies are dependent on each others.


----------



## SABLE88 (Jun 25, 2012)

Well said!


----------



## SABLE88 (Jun 25, 2012)

Well said!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I wonder though how less expensive this is to purchasing an interchangeable set is?

I like working with bamboo for some things but NOT everything as I find the tips are often blunter than other needles. For many years I have used interchangeables (made in a variety of countries) though I still have far too many circulars.


Has anyone sat and figured out which is the most economical? Granted the initial outlay for a good set of interchangeables is more..but in the long run is it really more?


----------



## ruth piercy (Sep 17, 2011)

i have got all the sizes in the bamboo and also got the metal ones i like there cords all on ebay cheap and i like them all happy knitting


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Martha French said:


> Jessica-Jean that is one Canadian product I always buy, Maple Syrup, it is so tasty. Even at a tad under $10 a small bottle it is still worth the money. Beats our golden syrup hands down. Some people use the cheaper imitation maple syrup, but that is not a replacement.
> 
> With regard to Chinese needles, I have had my set for almost two years now and I love them. They were purchased on Ebay and they were so cheap. They arrived very promptly, within a week of ordering. I have ordered items from Canada, and they have taken up to three months to arrive in Australia. I initially thought the Chinese needles would be inferior and not last, but they have proven more than satisfactory.
> 
> I have read that a lot of rubble from the 9/11 was shipped to China and they extracted all the useable steel and other metals and recycled it. The article said that this recycled steel and metal was being turned into knitting needles and stainless steel cutlery. I do not know if this is true because one must always take what one reads on the internet with a large grain of salt.


If you have "Chicken Shack" up there maple syrup is on special $5 a bottle,same Canadian brand as the $10 supermarket one
Sorry to Sewsassy as this isn't about needles :thumbup:


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks but the yarn just doesn't want to slide easily for me. Thanks for you help with my needles.


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi, They are quite cheap for 99...could you pl. give me the link?I have to buy a few circular ones...thanks a lot.


----------

